

Bear vs. Bike: Cyclist Hits 300-Pound Black Bear - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/09/bear-vs-bike-bicycle-cyclist-missoula-montana.php

======
DabAsteroid
From the 2005 PDF (Status Report, Vol. 40, No. 1, Jan. 3, 2005) at the above
link:

    
    
      Types of vehicles that struck animals,
      killing vehicle occupants
    
                                  Number Percent
      Passenger vehicles            80     54
      Motorcycles                   55     37
      Medium or heavy trucks         9      6
      All-terrain vehicles, mopeds   3      2
    
    
    
      Animals in the collisions in which 
      vehicle occupants were killed
      
             Number Percent
      Deer    113     77
      Cattle   13      9
      Horses    9      6
      Dogs      9      6
      Bear      1      1
      Cat       1      1
      Opossum   1      1
    
    

Further, in 5 percent of the single-vehicle, and 10 percent of the multiple-
vehicle, fatal crashes involving animals, the animal went through the
windshield of the victim vehicle.

------
DabAsteroid
A lot of road users are killed each year by collisions with animals.

[http://www.iihs.org/research/topics/vehicle_animal_collision...](http://www.iihs.org/research/topics/vehicle_animal_collisions.html)

